# Kinghorn Bodyshop Aberdeen...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a heads up to any Aberdeen (or surrounding area) members who may be needing paintwork done at any point.

I've just had my Impreza front end painted to get rid of some stonechips and the work is awesome. There are some feint buffer trails which is to be expected but everything else is spot on and I spent a good 15/20 minutes checking everything with the Sun Gun. No overspray, no product residue in panel gaps, no new scratches, no masking lines and the colour match is perfect.

You will get cheaper bodyshops but you wont get any better in my opinion, and no - I dont get commission for this in case you were starting to get suspicious :lol: Bodyshops tend to get a hard time on DW so it's a refreshing change to be able to suggest an extremely good one :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I have said in a previous thread that we should have a "Good Bodyshops" section. 

I'll stick by that too.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Good to hear it Clark.

You didn't see my Dads black Range Rover in their did you? The reg is EAN *** He was getting the boot done after Aberdeen council let it roll into the back of it!

Totally agree, cheaper are available bet better are not!


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Great as it is to hear about a good job, a list of good bodyshops would be difficult as the quality can vary from job to job. I got a recommendation from DW by someone who seems to know their onions. The job couldn't have been much worse. 
I think it can depend on who you are, and whether they think you'll notice !.
The job was re-done, and whilst a big improvement I couldn't live with it and sold the car.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stew said:


> Good to hear it Clark.
> 
> You didn't see my Dads black Range Rover in their did you? The reg is EAN *** He was getting the boot done after Aberdeen council let it roll into the back of it!
> 
> Totally agree, cheaper are available bet better are not!


I wasnt through the back mate so I couldn tell you


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, saw Kinghorn and thought it was the Village near Kirkcaldy ye were all talking bout :lol: My bad


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> I have said in a previous thread that we should have a "Good Bodyshops" section.
> 
> I'll stick by that too.


trouble with a good 'bodyshop' list is that the bodyshop probably has several guys who do the work..

maybe a couple of them are the good guys but others are not so good.

i recently took my car to a bodyshop where i had seen the work and it was a great standard. took them a couple of goes to get my repair right (door dent), and the machine polish they gave the car left a lot to be desired..


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you have to really just accept the machine polishing isnt going to be the greatest - they simply dont have the same time as most of us to refine the finish. As long as the paint isnt loaded with deep pig tailing etc then I'm not overly bothered - I was expecting trails on my Impreza and there were some but they were very light


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

whats the verdict on this then??..sorry for the crap quality phone pics..





































but pretty much a waste of money as there are still swirl marks, but now the hologramming takes away from it at least..

and after the hassle i had getting the repair fixed after their first botched job, i dont really want to take it back to them.


----------

